
Ask HN: What resources do you use when trying to explain security topics? - clankyclanker
For example, whenever I need to explain the problems with failing-open, I use the Wikipedia article on the Three-Mile Island accident.<p>There, a valve failed-open and vented necessary coolant. It’s not exactly the same scenario, but it gets the point across.
======
muzani
There's a lot of different types of security topics. I love quoting Kevin
Mitnick's books on social engineering.

